

Neofonie WePad has potential to be strong Android competitor to Apple iPad - mcantelon
http://www.straight.com/article-299076/vancouver/neofonie-wepad-has-potential-be-strong-android-competitor-apple-ipad

======
protomyth
uses the Android OS and an Intel Atom... yet another testing target for
developers - should be fun with native code.

~~~
martythemaniak
You don't actually do Android development, do you?

~~~
protomyth
Tried a little, not going to go back (place where I am is going to stick with
Blackberry / iPhone). I am more concerned with the Android NDK, testing on
both ARM and now Intel seems sane. Simulators are not good enough.

